# Anyone with R32 / 33 GTR and stack dash?



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi guys

I have the stack dash in my car. And up til now i have used the stack speedometer-sensor on my propshaft for speedsignal. 
I have had trouble with the signal above 200kmh. 

Now i have a R33 electronic speedsensor, but cant figure out how to configure the stack. 
How the hell am i supposed to figure out how many pulses there are from the sensor in one mile?

Anyone that can tell me numbers you used? 

Asim


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

Bump

I remember there is one guy on here with a R33GTR that uses stack dash. Just cant remember username...


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

stack use there own gearbox speed sensor! you have to use a r32 mech type drive with the special sensor!!
im 99% sure that the r33 sensor is not compatible with the stack!
give stack a call they are very helpful!


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

ANDY H said:


> stack use there own gearbox speed sensor! you have to use a r32 mech type drive with the special sensor!!
> im 99% sure that the r33 sensor is not compatible with the stack!
> give stack a call they are very helpful!


Im currently using the Stack ST670 sensor on the car now. 
Its simply a inductive sensor that i mounted to the propshaft, and use the head of the 4bolts as trigger. 










The R33GTR sensor is also a inductive type sensor, but will give a more accurate trigger compared to the 4 17mm bolthead im using now. The speedoreading is not accurate above 200kmh. 

It should work just ok? 

Anyone with a R33 / 34GTR on here that could confirm? 

Asim


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

thas the reason your getting speed reading isues!!
you can't use a bolt head!! 
at high speed the shape causes the sensor to miss read!
stack say don't use a bolt head! it must be a flat type object ie a chopper blade.


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

i've had a good look for a pic but nothing sorry!
i sold my stack to bobby (fourtoes) maybe he will have a pic!
come to think off it i think this part may have bee a sard part not stack???


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

ANDY H said:


> thas the reason your getting speed reading isues!!
> you can't use a bolt head!!
> at high speed the shape causes the sensor to miss read!
> stack say don't use a bolt head! it must be a flat type object ie a chopper blade.


I know mate. 
But as stubborn (right word?) as i am, i tried to align the bolts so the sharp edge would pass the sensor. But its not good enough as you point out. 

Thats why i have bought a R33 sensor. But i need to know the number of pulses generated by the sensor in 1uk mile, and calculate a number for configuration of the stack.


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

ANDY H said:


> i've had a good look for a pic but nothing sorry!
> i sold my stack to bobby (fourtoes) maybe he will have a pic!
> come to think off it i think this part may have bee a sard part not stack???


On the R32 there is a cable from the box to the stock speedometer, and from the speedometer comes out a electronic signal. 

Im not sure how the Sard unit works. 

I just need to know how many pulses are generated from the sensor in 1uk mile. :chairshot


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

i think that maybe a hard question to answer!
apart from pulling one apart and seeing how many segments are in there per one rpm and then working out the gearing off the drive!


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

mattj was the man with one fitted to his r33! abbey fitted it maybe worth a pm?


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

ANDY H said:


> mattj was the man with one fitted to his r33! abbey fitted it maybe worth a pm?


Sweet, thats the dude i was thinking about! Thanks bud :clap:

Asim


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

What the hell... Matt J is banned! WTF`??


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

The Sard carbon dash insert fitting kit for the 32 has the pulse generator for the gearbox, plus a pulse convertor box with dip switches to get the correct pulses per wheel revolution.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Al, can you remember the numbers for my 32 wasnt it 2225 pulses? or somthing like that, also as you said theres a coverter box that is car specific, (tiny little switches inside) they need to be in the right order for the car model, (mines set for a 32 but remember seeing the 33 setting in the manual too) If you need to see that diagram i'll try and dig it out? (cant promise i'll find it though) 

bob


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

did you sort this issue?


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

ANDY H said:


> did you sort this issue?


Yeah i did. 
I was thinking all wrong, because i misunderstood the manual :chairshot 

I was supposed to use the same setup as i had, but put in the number of triggers the new sensor makes (stock r33gtr sensor).

I had it setup for 4pulses each revolution of the propshaft, because of the 4 boltheads i was using. 

The R33GTR sensor puts out 8 pulses for each revolution. 

I havent tried it in the car yet, but im 99% sure it was just me thinking wrong.


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

good stuff!
if not rally design do a very similier sender to a stack (sard part) and do a conversion box as well for jap cars!


----------

